# It was really frustrating that...



## wannabe photog (Jul 11, 2020)

*...*the fixed f2 aperture of the phone cam does not do well at making the star/bursts, flares of the 7/4 - 7/10, 2020 challenge.

I _*can de*_clare, my attempts to make a proper shot are shuttered and did not develop the desired subject nor expose a glowing stellar success.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2020)

I see what you did there


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 11, 2020)

Sweet photo =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 12, 2020)

Every day is a school day.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I see what you did there


Thank you for looking at my elementary effort.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Sweet photo =]


mmmmMMMmmmmm
The props took the bitter edge off the lack of sweet success.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Every day is a school day.


Makes me envious of the star pupils.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

I need to chew on this one for a while first...........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 12, 2020)

At least you made a berry good effort


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

At least your efforts bore some fruit.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread is very punny.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> At least you made a berry good effort


I jus' reached for the stars.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> At least your efforts bore some fruit.


...without having a heavy crop.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

Peeb said:


> This thread is very punny.


Some good fun from tpf (these punny folks!).


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> This thread should be a sticky.


It's been all in good taste.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

wannabe photog said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be a sticky.
> ...



What flavor, though?


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> wannabe photog said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


All-star....bursting with all-star goodness.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

wannabe photog said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > wannabe photog said:
> ...



Not rainbow?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 12, 2020)

Now I know how Starbursts are made.

Cool pic, do some more!


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

480sparky said:


> wannabe photog said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


No wispy bands with the elusive pot o' gold that's gone in a snap.  These shutterbugs focus on capturing slices of color wheel combos.


----------



## wannabe photog (Jul 12, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Now I know how Starbursts are made.
> 
> Cool pic, do some more!


Thank you...
...and I'll give it a shot.


----------

